# Today's Game Discussion [11/02/12]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indiana 1-0 (Road: 1-0) 7:00pm ET 
Charlotte 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: FSIN, SPSO 

Denver 0-1 (Road: 0-1) 7:00pm ET 
Orlando 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: ALT2, FSFL 

Houston 1-0 (Road: 1-0) 7:30pm ET 
Atlanta 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO 

Milwaukee 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:30pm ET 
Boston 0-1 (Home: 0-0) TV: FSWI, CSNE 

Chicago 1-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:30pm ET 
Cleveland 1-0 (Home: 1-0) TV: CSCH, FSOH 

Utah 1-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET 
New Orleans 0-1 (Home: 0-1) TV: RTRM+, SPSO 

Miami 1-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET 
New York 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: ESPN, MSG 

Sacramento 0-1 (Road: 0-1) 8:00pm ET 
Minnesota 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: CSCA, WFTC 

Portland 1-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET 
Oklahoma City 0-1 (Home: 0-0) TV: CSNW, FSOK	

Detroit 0-1 (Road: 0-0) 10:00pm ET 
Phoenix 0-1 (Home: 0-1) TV: FSD, FSAZ 

LA Clippers 1-0 (Road: 0-0) 10:30pm ET 
LA Lakers 0-2 (Home: 0-1) TV: ESPN, SPSO 

Memphis 0-1 (Road: 0-1) 10:30pm ET 
Golden State 1-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO, CSBA​


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Poor Jason Kidd


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Indiana
Denver 
Houston
Boston
Chicago
New Orleans
Miami 
Minnesota 
Oklahoma City
Phoenix 
LA Clippers 
Memphis

Nothing too crazy


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dwyouche Wade starts by whining about the traffic and in the face of the backlash retreating to claim that he was misquoted. By himself. There are very few players that I would like to see run into the stanchion at top speed. But he's one of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait to get home and start watching some of these games. I need to get League Pass for good. Having it for a week is a big ****ing tease.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yay full game night


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh hell yes Cavs play tonight


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Danilo Gallinari to play tonight in Orlando
*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Houston/Atlanta is a must watch. I will be at the Hornets game. I guess my last two for tonight will be Clippers/Lakers and Memphis/G State. Solid slate.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Battle Los Angeles tonight!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Oh hell yes Cavs play tonight


Could be best young backcourt. And Varejao rebounding. You may have the makings of something good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Dwyouche Wade starts by whining about the traffic and in the face of the backlash retreating to claim that he was misquoted. By himself. There are very few players that I would like to see run into the stanchion at top speed. But he's one of them.


Did he say he was misquoted or did he clarify his statement? I understand everyone always wants to frame his words as negatively as possible, but I find it unlikely he'd be dumb enough to be purely complaining about traffic in this situation. Clearly there's been damage control on his part in the aftermath, hence donating his game check, but its hard for me to believe the initial tweet was as nefarious as people want to make it out to be.

Hopefully Rondo is on that list, because he's one of the biggest morons/assholes/douchebags in the league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

YOUR REVERSE JINX WON'T FOOL US SIMMONS.

Hopefully he enjoys his one season in the ESPN studio.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how these "analysts" use opinions to supplement analysis that could be backed up by facts. Last night Reggie said, "In my opinion, SA is the most efficient team in basketball." OK, then.

Magic just said the Bulls and Heat are the two best defensive teams. Obviously its a different season, but Boston was no. 1 last year. 76ers were no. 3 after the Bulls. Don't see how he can definitively say the Heat and Bulls are no. 1 this season. OK, I might be nitpicking on this one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Indy is playing like shit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the Bobcats' new court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Indy is playing like shit.


Both teams are. I wonder if the Bobcats will score 100 points at all this season. Seriously. They're that bad, in my opinion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate the Bobcats new court, makes me uneasy.

Man, Denver's making me want to rub broken glass in my eyes for putting them at #3 out West.

R-Star, do you think IND will be in a lot of trouble with Granger's knee concerns this season? That's the main reason I didn't put them at #2 like most seemed to. I also thought losing Barbosa and even Jones would hurt them in the regular season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would try to watch Celtics/Bucks but I can't stand Tommy Heinsohn. 

Rockets/Hawks will be more entertaining, anyway. By a large margin.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit Basel! You stole my post! Was going to add that they should add a second color guy, and mute Tommy's mic. He wouldn't notice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's wrong with the Nuggets? They struggled against Philly and now they're getting blown out already by the Magic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Houston the #1 LP team this year? Would think so.

In a related story, I need LP for real. These previews give me the blue balls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> What's wrong with the Nuggets? They struggled against Philly and now they're getting blown out already by the Magic.


Mystifying the hell out of me. I feel like they should be good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"OVER-RATED" chants for Lin. Shut up ATL, you guys root for opposing stars more than your own team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, I was so out of the loop this off-season. I had no idea Devin Harris is a Hawk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm excited about watching the Timberwolves, too. I'm curious to see Brandon Roy back. I'm rooting for the guy. I hated the Blazers when he was there, but I always liked him. I hope he comes back from this injury and shows he's still got game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Varejao just has fantastic hustle.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just turned on for my first look at the Hawks this season, and saw Josh Smith stand with the ball for 5 seconds, then clunk a midrange jumper. Some things never change.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jace said:


> Mystifying the hell out of me. I feel like they should be good.


Sometimes when a team plays so hard with so much intensity in the playoffs and then its back to a long grind of a season, it takes time to get that feeling back. 

Notice the Sixers and Pacers are a bit off also.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I hate the Bobcats new court, makes me uneasy.
> 
> Man, Denver's making me want to rub broken glass in my eyes for putting them at #3 out West.
> 
> R-Star, do you think IND will be in a lot of trouble with Granger's knee concerns this season? That's the main reason I didn't put them at #2 like most seemed to. I also thought losing Barbosa and even Jones would hurt them in the regular season.


I doubt it. They will scrap it out, and if Granger does come back, it will just make them that much better.

Their biggest hurt will be their coach, Frank Vogel. We've been running our bench unit for like 8 minutes straight now. West just finally came in. Our coach seems to let us get into an early lead, then put in the bench squad until its completely blown.

I'm losing faith in Vogel as a coach.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think the Hawks are going to be a fun team to watch this season.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Asik's playing great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Harden picking up where he left off. 8 points on 4/6 shooting already.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Harden with 8...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwyane Wade says there shouldn't be a Miami/NY game tonight.... because of Sandy.


He's a humanitarian. They should be there trying to help people, you know?


Man I ****ing hate this guy. I hope the hurricane kills him tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** is Mullens doing? Awful shot. The Bobcats are hard to watch.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Harden's starting to heat up. Nice timeout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess Mike Breen is sorta right the Heat didn't score as much as 120 last season, since when they did exceed that it was against Charlotte.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are Melo and Bosh guarding each other tonight?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Who's Marcus Morris? Dude's ballin'. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Who's Marcus Morris? Dude's ballin'. :laugh2:


Should've seen him the other night. Dude was awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I thought Vogel was pretty overrated when he took over for O'Brien. Wasn't his record the same as O'Brien's that season, or didn't he just go .500? Something like that...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Are Melo and Bosh guarding each other tonight?


No. Bosh is the C. Melo's playing PF tonight. I'd imagine he'll start out on LeBron. Kidd might guard Battier so Brewer can take Wade.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Should've seen him the other night. Dude was awful.


Yeah. But he's ballin' right now. He must like Atlanta. :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Yeah, I thought Vogel was pretty overrated when he took over for O'Brien. Wasn't his record the same as O'Brien's that season, or didn't he just go .500? Something like that...


He turned the team around. I don't remember the exact numbers, but we played a lot better and won at a much better clip the second half of the season when he took over.

We've always been deep, problem is is that he relies on that too much and almost tries to split the minutes down the middle.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aldrich with the huge putback slam at the buzzer. That was sweet.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jace said:


> Yeah, I thought Vogel was pretty overrated when he took over for O'Brien. Wasn't his record the same as O'Brien's that season, or didn't he just go .500? Something like that...


Nope. O'Brien's record with the Pacers that season was 17-27 while Vogel's was 20-18.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd somehow tipped that in for Miami. Crazy, haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd with a couple of great passes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jace said:


> R-Star, do you think IND will be in a lot of trouble with Granger's knee concerns this season? That's the main reason I didn't put them at #2 like most seemed to. I also thought losing Barbosa and even Jones would hurt them in the regular season.


Augustin, Green, Mahinmi > Price, Barbosa, Jones, Amundson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

'Melo ballin' right now. Sick move by Felton.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Nope. O'Brien's record with the Pacers that season was 17-27 while Vogel's was 20-18.


OK, so basically .500. I'll say I was right.



Gonzo said:


> Augustin, Green, Mahinmi > Price, Barbosa, Jones, Amundson.


Collison never happened?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jace said:


> OK, so basically .500. I'll say I was right.


Nope. It's .526. You can't skew it just so you can say you're right.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jace said:


> Collison never happened?


Forgot about him. Shows you how much he really made a difference on our team. 

Collectively those guys we got rid of amounted to 0 defense except for Jones, who pretty much negated that fact with his textbook blackhole offense.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Switching to the Blazers-Thunder game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Durant's starting to heat up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like Gerald Green just punched Gerald Henderson in the throat or very nearly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did not see this coming from New York. Wow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Durant with the nice block.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Consecutive nice passes by Durant.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Knick defense look real good. But, those bad jumpers will stop falling and they'll let the Heat right back into it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Aww shit...this might be a big night for Melo. He's making goofy shots


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Their biggest hurt will be their coach, Frank Vogel. We've been running our bench unit for like 8 minutes straight now. West just finally came in. Our coach seems to let us get into an early lead, then put in the bench squad until its completely blown.


Vogel just plays your boy, the White Pony Express, too much. 20 minutes a game is a little bit much for Hansbrough.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Blazers with the nice ball movement.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

The Cavaliers are getting blown out to no end right now, the Bulls match ups are just flat out destroying theirs.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Westy with the nice recovery.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Westy rushing. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Batum just got iBLOCKa.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet pick and roll between KD and Westy to end the half.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

So at what point do the Thunder turn into title or bust with Harden's start?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I wish Ilyasova was on the Raptors. The Celtics aren't making the playoffs this year. They should start the rebuild, they're done!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Whats going on in NY? Is Miami play bad or are the knicks actually playing good


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MemphisX said:


> So at what point do the Thunder turn into title or bust with Harden's start?


They're still contenders IMO. It's just that their chances got lowered by trading Harden.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Switching back to the Rockets-Hawks game.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

MemphisX said:


> So at what point do the Thunder turn into title or bust with Harden's start?


They will be fine without him. I still think it's going to OKC vs Miami in the finals again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's going to be a bad loss for Indiana if they lose here. Props to Kemba Walker, though. He's having himself quite a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glen Davis has 29/10 for the Magic. Wow.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> It's going to be a bad loss for Indiana if they lose here. Props to Kemba Walker, though. He's having himself quite a game.


Yep. It makes me mad. They're playing like shit.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

WTF is going on in the Pacers/Bobcats game, Lance Stephenson & Tyler Hansbrough are leading the Pacers in scoring.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Glen Davis has 29/10 for the Magic. Wow.


And I kept him on the bench. Shit.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

TOs hurting the Rockets but Harden, Asik and Morris are keeping the Hawks at bay.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Switching back again to the Blazers-Thunder game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hickson got burned and posterized.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Harden back to back 30+ pt games.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Toney Douglas suck so much.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I haven't seen any offense from the Pacers, pathetic. Don't tell me Danny Granger means so much to them that they can't set up a decent play without him.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Basel said:


> Glen Davis has 29/10 for the Magic. Wow.


Dwight Howard who?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

FUUUUUUCK!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bobcats win!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Lillard changing his shot mid-air. Rook's got game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Not really sure why Gerald Green takes the most field goals on our team... but he is Granger's replacement.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn! Hickson with the monster slam.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

How didn't Melo see that block coming from Lebron is beyond me. He even looked back at him to some degree.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Gonzo said:


> I haven't seen any offense from the Pacers, pathetic. Don't tell me Danny Granger means so much to them that they can't set up a decent play without him.


Just looked like an off night. To bad they can't play my chockers every night eh?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brandon Jennings is in contract year mode.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Not really sure why Gerald Green takes the most field goals on our team... but he is Granger's replacement.


I like Green, but I think he's under the assumption he's a superstar.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Knicks4life said:


> Harden back to back 30+ pt games.


Ridiculously efficient 30+ point games.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL @ Melo having 22 shots not even half way through the 3rd. That guy is overrated


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha! I thought I benched Glen Davis but he's playing. And R-Star is still destroying the fantasy league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This night is weird for the NBA. I guess the Lakers will win, then.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I like Green, but I think he's under the assumption he's a superstar.


Pacers will finish top 3 in the East. I'm still angry about the Raptors trading Hibbert in that deal for J.O. what a bust that was


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

AllRim said:


> LOL @ Melo having 22 shots not even half way through the 3rd. That guy is overrated


He started 6/10. 2/13 ever since. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Martin's a decent playmaker.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

What a move by Westy!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Tobias Harris is a good Candidate for breakout player of the year


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

AllRim said:


> LOL @ Melo having 22 shots not even half way through the 3rd. That guy is overrated


Who the hell else is gonna score for them? Chandler? Kidd? Brewer? Felton? He has no 2nd option to pass too


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Harden=beast


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AllRim said:


> Pacers will finish top 3 in the East. I'm still angry about the Raptors trading Hibbert in that deal for J.O. what a bust that was


I'm still angry at the Pacers for trading Kawhi Leonard for George Hill and giving Hill $40 mil to have 8pts and 1 dime tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll never understand why Josh Smith is anywhere near the 3-point line. 

Harden is ridiculous tonight. Rockets about to go to 2-0 solely because of him.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Thabeet doing work.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

KD's jump shot is so sexy.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Thabeet doing work.


It awesome seeing Thabeet having a good game


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Gonzo said:


> I'm still angry at the Pacers for trading Kawhi Leonard for George Hill and giving Hill $40 mil to have 8pts and 1 dime tonight.


rahter have Hill than DeRozan. Hate that the Raptors extended him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great passing by New York, which leads to their 13th three-pointer tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Harden...got damn!!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Harden 38 points on 19 shots = best sg in the league? Beast mode activated


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Harden with 40


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What happened to Anthony Davis? He left in the 2nd quarter and he's done for the night.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

And Jeremy Lin almost get a Triple Double. Rockets best team in the West?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

FSH said:


> It awesome seeing Thabeet having a good game


Yeah. Dude's playing hard and hustling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AllRim said:


> Harden 38 points on 19 shots = best sg in the league? Beast mode activated


Let's relax a bit. Terrific couple of games. Best SG in the league? No. Kobe & Wade are both better.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Asik 19 rebounds WTF is in the water in Houston holy shite


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> What happened to Anthony Davis? He left in the 2nd quarter and he's done for the night.


Concussion


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Harden with 42


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Harden with *40 points* on _19 shots_. :speechless:


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Basel said:


> Let's relax a bit. Terrific couple of games. Best SH in the league? No. Kobe & Wade are both better.


Kobe thinks you're stupid (you'll understand if you heard the interview) D wade is still nice


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rockets needs someone badly to go with Lin and Harden a 3rd Option if they want to get into the playoffs i dont think they have that right now...Patterson/Parson great glue guys and Asik great defensive minded Center but they need a 3rd Option

Amazing night from Harden/Lin and Asik though. Them Houston fans got to be happy as hell right now


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Cajon said:


> Harden with *40 points* on _19 shots_. :speechless:


now 42 on 19 shots. Who is Kobe and Wade that you guys speak of says Harden


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

42 on 14/19 shooting...F'n Crazy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heat and Knicks trading threes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AllRim said:


> Kobe thinks you're stupid (you'll understand if you heard the interview) D wade is still nice


Actually I'm not one of the fans overreacting. Kobe thinks I'm awesome.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Harden with 45


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beardsanity taking over just as No Shave November starts.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

whats the nba record for most amount of points on least amount of shots?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

AllRim said:


> now 42 on 19 shots. Who is Kobe and Wade that you guys speak of says Harden





FSH said:


> 42 on 14/19 shooting...F'n Crazy


Finished with 45.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Harden 45 on 19 shots
Melo 26 on 26 shots (end of 3rd) lol chucker


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All the more impressive that Harden did this on the road again, by the way.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Harden took over in the last 5 minutes. Being the king of the beard he's giving out dirty sanchez's to his doubters.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, would've been awesome if Harden was first one to 50 in just game 2.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Harden has Spartan blood running in his veins.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Incredible. I'm going to go out on a limb and say he won't score 41 ppg this season, but damn.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

After resigning Harden do the Rockets still have a ton of money?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Perkins hurt.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maaaan I was watching PTI and they gave him a combined 3% chance to recreate what he did against the Hawks and I swear I was like I have a feeling he's going to make them look stupid. They were just completely dismissing his night as a fluke/adrenaline.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great save by Collison.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dornado said:


> Incredible. I'm going to go out on a limb and say he won't score 41 ppg this season, but damn.


True, but with the way the Rockets are currently constructed there is no way barring injury he avg less than 30 a game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

FSH said:


> After resigning Harden do the Rockets still have a ton of money?


If I'm not mistaken, they will have enough money to offer another player a max contract.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

FSH said:


> After resigning Harden do the Rockets still have a ton of money?


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Knicks4life said:


> True, but with the way the Rockets are currently constructed there is no way barring injury he avg less than 30 a game.


I was actually projecting Harden's stats to be 20-5-4.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the **** is DeMarcus Cousins hanging by the 3-point line? Get in the paint, you clown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Paul Milsap with a 3 with 7 seconds left to tie the game in New Orleans. Heat fans remember what that feels like.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vasquez with the runner off glass with 1.7 seconds left.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Perkins hurt.


Seems like OKC is giving Thabeet mins to audition for Perkins job anyways. If he can keep himself out of foul trouble he might win the job outright

Would be alot cheaper then keeping Perkins around


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

****ing JR Smith


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo Williams misses at the buzzer and the Hornets win. Some fantastic finishes to start the season.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Lamb's in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bigger disappointment so far (other than Lakers): Celtics or Nuggets?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

MSG got a need for sheed


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rasheed Wallace chants and that leads to him getting ready to check in! Haha, gotta love MSG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Novak can't miss.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

AllRim said:


> Pacers will finish top 3 in the East. I'm still angry about the Raptors trading Hibbert in that deal for J.O. what a bust that was


Payback for the Antonio Davis, Jon Bender deal.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

FSH said:


> Seems like OKC is giving Thabeet mins to audition for Perkins job anyways. If he can keep himself out of foul trouble he might win the job outright
> 
> Would be alot cheaper then keeping Perkins around


Hopefully. I'm kinda rooting for Thabeet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MVP chants for Melo. :laugh:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Basel said:


> Bigger disappointment so far (other than Lakers): Celtics or Nuggets?


Nuggets have to many players i think. They need to trim that team move Wilson Chandlers and Andre Miller


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Bigger disappointment so far (other than Lakers): Celtics or Nuggets?


Nuggets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One bright side for the Heat tonight: Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sheed drills the 3. Exclamation point.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Rasheed Wallace and the Knicks needed to happen a lot sooner than it did.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time for Clippers @ Lakers. Get the win, LA.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hibbert only got 4 FG attempts tonight for the Pacers? That is awful.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> Time for Clippers @ Lakers. *Get the win, LA*.


I promise you one team from LA has to.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> I promise you one team from LA has to.


Well played.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe becomes #1 all-time in steals in Lakers franchise history.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did Dwight get into foul trouble this much in Orlando? What's going on with him?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! Early foul trouble for Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Kobe becomes #1 all-time in steals in Lakers franchise history.


Sweet!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Did Dwight get into foul trouble this much in Orlando? What's going on with him?


Nope. Dwight's back still bothering him.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Let's go clipper nation


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Brandon Rush just blew out his left knee methinks


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe with a looong three pointer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Brandon Rush just blew out his left knee methinks


What happened? That'd be a big loss for the Warriors.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When's Grant Hill going to be back?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Got hit on a dunk attempt and came down wrong.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris sighting. :eek8:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe came to play and is carrying us so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone please tell me why our bigs are shooting perimeter jumpers.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Basel said:


> When's Grant Hill going to be back?


Two to three Weeks


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Morris is really....horrible.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Why's Howard shooting jumpers? :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So uhhh....James Harden guys....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So many of these Clippers used to be former Lakers: Odom, Butler, Turiaf, Barnes.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Back to back threes by Morris and Blake!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> So many of these Clippers used to be former Lakers: Odom, Butler, Turiaf, Barnes.


Wannabe Lakers. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Crawford just owned MWP.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamal Crawford. Wow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau. llullz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Crawford spun Metta like a dradle...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn Crawford!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> daldridgetnt Hornets say Davis will undergo further tests in New Orleans Saturday, will not play in Chicago against the Bulls, listed as day to day.


**** Austin Rivers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Entertaining game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Simmons is great to stir things up. "Should they have traded Westbrook instead of Harden" ?? Maybe deal Ibaka and keep both ? 

Too late now anyways. The West is wide open now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I guarantee you trading Westbrook instead of Harden will be a major talking point this year


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jalen Rose is awful


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Simmons' douche level stays at critical though...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Shannon Brown just stopped missing shots. I'm guessing nobody else here cared enough to watch a pair of lottery teams tonight, but he was EN FUEGO for about ten minutes there. Pretty much put the Pistons away, after they'd been hanging around (read: Suns had refused to pull away).

In other news Larry Frank again refuses to play Drummond enough. Andre Drummond needs to be on the floor more, period. He is going to be a monster if the Pistons don't **** him up - he is LEGIT. Not nearly as raw as advertised.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw just from the preseason that Drummond can be really really good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight with a couple of blocks on Blake Griffin.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Dre said:


> I saw just from the preseason that Drummond can be really really good.


Without a doubt. He had two big knocks - he was passive, and he was raw. He is admittedly still showing some passive tendencies. I felt like he needed to be more aggressive against Houston. But tonight he's not been too passive - but hasn't been on the floor enough at all. Good things seem to happen when he's on the floor - he makes plays, he's a physical monster, he has more moves than you'd expect... He's going to be a hell of an NBA player with that one caveat: if the Pistons don't **** him up.

And when you're 7'/270+ - if you're a hell of an NBA player, you're a perennial All Star.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, DeAndre. Sick putback.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwight Howard is 100%. I'm tired of excuses.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just can't get any momentum going.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rivers hurt Davis?

Ha... Wow. Just how bad is this kid?

Reminds me of when Steph broke KMarts leg. "This is my team rookie"


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Game over for the Lakers. 0-3. 

Don't think any of us saw this coming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have yet to play a good 3rd quarter. This was a bad trend even last season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Let me know what happens when he faces a decent defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Shannon Brown just stopped missing shots. I'm guessing nobody else here cared enough to watch a pair of lottery teams tonight, but he was EN FUEGO for about ten minutes there. Pretty much put the Pistons away, after they'd been hanging around (read: Suns had refused to pull away).
> 
> In other news Larry Frank again refuses to play Drummond enough. Andre Drummond needs to be on the floor more, period. He is going to be a monster if the Pistons don't **** him up - he is LEGIT. Not nearly as raw as advertised.


Yeah, this kid is looking to be A to level player soon. I was hoping that the suns would go after him and trade up but it's the suns, they don't trade up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow LO. Really?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

qCoachingtar;6971982]Game over for the Lakers. 0-3. 

Don't think any of us saw this coming.[/QUOTE]

It'd feel really good if Nash wasn't collateral damage in this debacle brown calls coaching.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

A couple great things about rooting for a team with no expectations that just traded away one of the best players in the league in his prime. One, I decided this afternoon that I wanted to go to opening night and easily scooped up a couple good tickets for $15. Two, I got to watch a bunch of nobodies go out there and hustle, play hard and play together. The Magic certainly aren't a good team anymore, but damnit I'm still going to root for them and it was fun to watch tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> qCoachingtar;6971982]Game over for the Lakers. 0-3.
> 
> Don't think any of us saw this coming.


CoachingStar?

Coach R-Star?

I'm ok with either. They suit me.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Let me know what happens when he faces a decent defense.


Looking at the shots he made in that highlight video, and the numbers on the box - the fact is that the way he is getting the points is the same as it always has been. He's hitting from the outside reliably - more than well enough to be above average in efficiency... and he's not settling for too many midrange jumpers, focusing on going hard to the hole and getting to the line. If you're capable of hitting that three ball reliably AND confident enough to go hard to the basket - you're going to score. Period. He's their number one option, and they've at least got a capable number two in Lin. He's going to put up points against good defenses, and efficiently. The question is whether or not they can put up enough outside of those guys to keep winning.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There's a hot girl with big bazonga's a little behind Nicholson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some of these shots the Clippers are hitting are just stupid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers 0-3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Lakers 0-3.


I called that a quarter ago. 

You're slow.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

So Kobe doesn't run back after turnovers anymore? Seen him pout about it like 6-7 times this season already.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So who else here thinks the Heat rolled over tonight and gifted Carmelo this one?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Their effort was god awful tonight. All of the pregame talk comparing the game to the first game back in the Superdome had me worried. NYK played amazing though. They beat the franchise record of 3's against the Heat (18), set by, guess who, NY.

If this is how Kobe has to play so LAL simply doesn't get blown out, how many games before Kobe dies?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I called that a quarter ago.
> 
> You're slow.


He's on the west coast so he's an hour or so behind you.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

So, are Boston and LA the first two official entries in the Shabazz Muhammed sweepstakes?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Did they call a flop on Griffen there?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who names their ****ing kid Shabazz?

Those people should go to hell.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I am surprised Griffin didn't foul out sooner.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

66fga tonight for the lakers. They need to play at a pace that's not a crawl.

Chris Paul has more assists than the entire lakers combined.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> He's on the west coast so he's an hour or so behind you.


This _was _a joke, right? Just making sure.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can we all agree Detroit is going down, hard, in LA on Sunday?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jace said:


> Can we all agree Detroit is going down, hard, in LA on Sunday?


I sure as **** hope so.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Who names their ****ing kid Shabazz?
> 
> Those people should go to hell.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribe_of_Shabazz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @mcten
> 
> Kobe says he scored his 40 "on one foot" and would need the walking boot leaving the arena. Said he feels like his foot is about to fall off


Kobe contributing to the legend of Kobe. Will say he's been great so far. 30 ppg on 60%.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers get their first win on Sunday.

If they somehow pull a loss out of their ass on Sunday, Brown will be fired Monday morning.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even if Nash is still out?










Please god someone make this a smiley.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

James Harden's shot chart


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

What I do not understand about Mike Brown is that he's trying to implement a new offense. 

He's trying to prove he belongs? 

Fate dealt him LeBron, and I don't think there was a whole lot of new-age offensive scheming. It was pretty much let LeBron do whatever he wants to do with the kibbles 'n' bits around him. Then Brown comes to L.A. and has to follow the greatest coach in history and do something post-triangle era. Last year, Brown did fine just managing the team without causing too many waves.

But now it's Year 2 in L.A. He's not LeBron's bitch, and Jackson is long gone. 

Now Mike Brown can finally "prove" to the critics that he has a wonderful, brilliant, elite mind for devising an offense, especially with Nash around. But it doesn't make much sense. There are too many old veterans on the team. Why are you trying to teach these guys something new? Just put the ball in Nash's hands and let him do whatever he wants.

Put that aside for a moment. The other pieces don't fit. Artest served his purpose 2 years ago but has checked out. Gasol doesn't seem like he wants to be there. I've never been sold on Howard (despite the numbers).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> James Harden's shot chart


Stud.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Even if Nash is still out?


There shouldn't be any reason for the Lakers to not have a win already, even with Nash being out for one of them and half of the other. This team has a wide variety of talent, even the bench is great, and with the way Brown's trying to use them, it's obvious this is his own doing, not the team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mike Brown can't stay in front of his man for shit.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kobe's always got some injury shit going on. Like the last 3-4 years


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And now Nash has a non-displaced fibula fracture. Would we call that a 'broken leg?'



XxIrvingxX said:


> There shouldn't be any reason for the Lakers to not have a win already, even with Nash being out for one of them and half of the other. This team has a wide variety of talent,* even the bench is great*, and with the way Brown's trying to use them, it's obvious this is his own doing, not the team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Can we all agree Detroit is going down, hard, in LA on Sunday?


Would be a good laugh if Munroe and Drummond went off on Dwight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Monroe is going to give up whatever he gets and then some. Maybe Drummond can surprise.

We'll see if Knight/Stuckey/W.Bynum can do damage.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

But Brandon Knight might score 40 being defended by Stevie Blame.


----------

